# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Test Prop cycle results.

## oscarjones

Im 24 and these are my results as I was nearing the end of a 6 week Test Prop cycle.

I was using .25mg A-dex E.O.D. - towards the last week I started noticing some puff-ness in my nipples, so I increased the dose to 0.5mg E.O.D. I was also taking Accutane 20mg E.D. for about 20 days previous to beginning my cycle, and throughout.

Level/Range

Total Cholesterol: 153 (125-200 mg/dL)
HDL-Cholesterol: 52 (> OR = 40 mg/dL)
Triglycerides: 46 (< 150 mg/dL)
LDL-Cholesterol: 92 (<130 mg/dL (calc)

AST: 51 (10-40 U/L)
ALT: 45 (9-60 U/L)

Testosterone , Total: 3984 (250-1100 ng/mL)
Testosterone, Free %: 3.45 (1.50-2.20 %)
FREE TEST: 1374.5 (35.0-155.0 pg/mL)

Estradiol: 45 (13-54 pg/mL)

For some reason they didn't test FSH, LH, or TSH even though I asked them to. Probably due to some insurance issues.

They referred me to a Urologist too.

I am trying to draw conclusions from these tests to plan my next cycle better. I think I need to start dosing A-dex at around 0.5mg E.O.D. to begin with, and possibly only use Accutane at 10mg E.D. instead of 20mg. We'll see how my results are after PCT is through.

EDIT: Forgot to add liver values.

----------


## maxtrin

> Im 24 and these are my results as I was nearing the end of a 6 week Test Prop cycle.
> 
> I was using .25mg A-dex E.O.D. - towards the last week I started noticing some puff-ness in my nipples, so I increased the dose to 0.5mg E.O.D. I was also taking Accutane 20mg E.D. for about 20 days previous to beginning my cycle, and throughout.
> 
> Level/Range
> 
> Total Cholesterol: 153 (125-200 mg/dL)
> HDL-Cholesterol: 52 (> OR = 40 mg/dL)
> Triglycerides: 46 (< 150 mg/dL)
> ...


What doses of TST are you going? :-)
You are on 0,5MG / arimidex / E.O.D and still estradiol in upper one third of the referenge range? Correct me.

----------


## oscarjones

> What doses of TST are you going? :-)
> You are on 0,5MG / arimidex / E.O.D and still estradiol in upper one third of the referenge range? Correct me.


Yes I increased my a-dex dose from .25mg E.O.D. to 0.5mg E.O.D. the last week of the cycle, week 6. That is also when I had my blood test done.

I ran Test Prop @ 525mg/week, or 150mg E.O.D. for 6 weeks.

----------


## jackjackson

Not bad, I ran mine at 150mg EOD as well for 10 weeks, My test was about 3200.
I'm only a few years older than you,.
Ran my test week 10 of 10
Was also running adex at .25mg EOD, but shouldn't have unless its a gram or more of test per week

----------


## oscarjones

I also ran Finasteride at 1.25mg E.D. which may account for changes in the hormonal balance.

----------

